# (First Post) GSD Puppy Food



## RyGuyRI (Dec 15, 2011)

Alright, so I've read about every post about GSD puppy food out there and I'm still confused on what I should go with. About 3 weeks ago I switch my 4.5 month puppy over to RC (Royal Canin GSD Puppy) and now I'm dealing with her having only half solid stole. I've tried mixing white rice into her food and that has only helped a little. I'm also unsure if its the treats I'm training her with that is causing this reaction as well. I'm interested in switching her over to another brand slowly just not sure whats best. She comes from eastern European working lines and is extremely active. Any advice out there? What is the top 3 dry foods for a puppy?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you're going to feed a puppy food, make sure it's a large breed puppy food, not regular puppy.

I skip puppy foods and just go straight to adult formulas. With most kibbles, there's not much difference between LBP and the adult formulas except the price tag. Most adult formulas, minus a few, are fine to feed to puppies and are actually all life cycle (puppy, adult, senior) formulas if your read the bag.

About the stools, did you switch right over to the RC or did you do a gradual transition? You always want to do slow transitions to new foods when switching brands. The food may also not be agreeing with the puppy and you might need to try something else. Some canned pumpkin may help too.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

breeder's choice pinnacle (trout and sweet potato is my personal favorite). don't think you can do any better (if you're feeding kibble). very high quality, strictly controlled mfg standards. relatively expensive but worth every penny. i never did the puppy food thing either.

will give your dog luxurious coat, no smell, small firm stools, and great nutrition. i also highly recommend solid gold seameal as a supplement and all the springtime, inc. products (especially bug-off garlic for flea and tick control).


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I respectfully disagree with the comment that you can't do better than Pinnacle going the kibble route. There's Orijen, Wellness CORE, EVO, Taste of the Wild, Artemis, Merrick's Before Grain... to name a few. 

I think the main thing you need to look at when feeding a large breed puppy adult food is the calcium content. I THINK the appropriate calcium level should be under 2.1%, but don't take my word on that....


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

RyGuyRI said:


> Alright, so I've read about every post about GSD puppy food out there and I'm still confused on what I should go with. About 3 weeks ago I switch my 4.5 month puppy over to RC (Royal Canin GSD Puppy) and now I'm dealing with her having only half solid stole. I've tried mixing white rice into her food and that has only helped a little. I'm also unsure if its the treats I'm training her with that is causing this reaction as well. I'm interested in switching her over to another brand slowly just not sure whats best. She comes from eastern European working lines and is extremely active. Any advice out there? What is the top 3 dry foods for a puppy?


Unfortunately, there is no easy formula for the top 3 foods per se. Every dog will react differently. 

I have tried feeding a lot of the richer, top foods but my 11 month old just can't handle it. 

In terms of the food, it may take a few weeks before the pup's system is on it so keep it up for now...switching early may do more harm than good. I think people usually say the dog should be on it for a month at the minimum to see how the dog does in the food.

For treats, if you are unsure, I would just train with her kibble for now. 

Our training sessions occur before breakfast (kibble is her treats) and same for dinner.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Would also like to comment that, in my opinion, Royal Canin is way overpriced for the quality. You can find an equal quality food for cheaper, or a much higher quality kibble for the same price.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The 3 puppy foods I would recommend because I have fed all 3 brands are

Wellness Super5Mix for large breed puppy (currently feeding my puppy)

Solid Gold Wolf Cub

Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Feeding Puppies

Calcium - yes, 2.1 is way too high: Let me google that for you


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I just hope you are not giving him those darn chicken jerky treats from China.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Feeding Puppies
> 
> Calcium - yes, 2.1 is way too high: Let me google that for you


That is one of the coolest things I've seen. LOL 

I was waiting for someone like you to come along to prove me wrong. Haha.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I thought you would like that! Not the wrong part, the LMGTFY! That's what happens when you compulsively google - you find things like that.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Are you sure you aren't feeding her too much?

Over feeding is the #1 cause of loose stool. Especially if it is partly firm and partly looser.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

@konotashi, you're absolutely right, i mispoke. i should have said, "*i've* never used anything better". so sorry if i was misleading to the op.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone else miss sable when these threads come up now? They're not fun anymore. 

It's all... question and answer now with no arguments... boooring.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

gosh paul, you must not have visited the duggar thread ...LOTS of fun (i.e., arguments) there!!!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Would also like to comment that, in my opinion, Royal Canin is way overpriced for the quality. You can find an equal quality food for cheaper, or a much higher quality kibble for the same price.


Agreed. I had a cat who had a pretty severe grain allergy. So I tried their grain free, but it did NOTHING. Ended up on wilderness for her. (yeah, I know she's not a dog. but same food. =P). Shel gets Blue Buffalo, the Lamb and Rice one (weak pasturns, yaddah yaddah, low protein, etc). I couldn't be more pleased with a food. Firm stools, gorgeous coat, and you get what you pay for. 

Another good brand of food is Life's Abundance. My only problem with it is you have to order it. It's good stuff though, lemme tell you.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

katieliz said:


> gosh paul, you must not have visited the duggar thread ...LOTS of fun (i.e., arguments) there!!!


Yeah noticed that thread a couple times, but didn't read a page of it. I had no idea who those people even were until a couple days ago when someone was telling me about them and their herd of kids. 

It's a lot more fun for me to argue about dog food than other peoples kids and religion and what not.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> Are you sure you aren't feeding her too much?
> 
> Over feeding is the #1 cause of loose stool. Especially if it is partly firm and partly looser.


Really! I have never heard this. This may help me immensely.


----------

